# where to buy rough sawn in Fl



## Capewood (Jun 14, 2011)

I am finally getting serious about wood and would like to purchase some rough sawn stock but I can't find anything here in SW Florida.
Any ideas?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Your best bet is to check your local Craigs List. However, I will bet that the area where you live will not be productive for what you want.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Capewood said:


> I am finally getting serious about wood and would like to purchase some rough sawn stock but I can't find anything here in SW Florida.
> Any ideas?


What species do you want to buy, what quantities, and where in SW Florida are you?












 







.


----------



## bstadtler (Jan 2, 2011)

*lumber*

I live in port saint Lucie Florida and I found a few places for hardwood lumber..
A Cabinet Makers Warehouse is in Stuart FL and there is one on the east coast which I can't remember the name of but if you are interested I will find it again for.you
Brian


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bstadtler said:


> I live in port saint Lucie Florida and I found a few places for hardwood lumber..
> A Cabinet Makers Warehouse is in Stuart FL and there is one on the east coast which I can't remember the name of but if you are interested I will find it again for.you
> Brian


He needs something on the SW coast.

George


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

There was a fellow in Arcadia, where I went with a friend, to buy some rough hardwood. He drove an old bus, with a trailer behind it up north and buy a load and bring it back to Arcadia.
Sadly, he pass on. Sorry, but I don't have any more info.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Depending on HOW south you are, there are plenty of places available. Let us know exactly where you are and we'll do our best to help. Also, visit yellowpages.com and search Lumber. A lot of lumber yards haven't really caught on to having an online presence, so you won't always easily find them. They still list themselves in the phone book, though.


----------



## bstadtler (Jan 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> He needs something on the SW coast.
> 
> George


I meant Tampa [west coast]


----------



## Capewood (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in Lee County, 2 hours south of Tampa, 2-1/2 hours from PSL and 3 hours north of Miami. These are longs rides for sight-unseen wood. Arcadia isn't too far but if the contact is gone.......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Capewood said:


> I'm in Lee County, 2 hours south of Tampa, 2-1/2 hours from PSL and 3 hours north of Miami. These are longs rides for sight-unseen wood. Arcadia isn't too far but if the contact is gone.......


Try here.

Or here.












 







.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Capewood said:


> I'm in Lee County, 2 hours south of Tampa, 2-1/2 hours from PSL and 3 hours north of Miami. These are longs rides for sight-unseen wood. Arcadia isn't too far but if the contact is gone.......


ehhh I'm in Tampa and I'm only 3.5 hours away from Miami. Two hours south of here and in Lee County puts you in Port Charlotte, Ft Myers, Naples area?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is a place on Busch Blvd almost to Temple Terrace called Craftsman Supply. Its in a small shop on the right when driving from Busch Gardens toward 56th St.

I've gotten wood from them before, but the variety is limited. You need to call and check on pricing and availability before going there.

http://www.craftsmensupply.com/

Give them a call and they may ship it to you.

Cabinetman's links take you to wholesale dealers, not to retailers who will sell you just a few board feet.

Another source, if you are willing to wait for it is to order it on line through Rockler or Woodcraft.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in S. Ft Myers and most of the lumber dealers have closed. The couple of dealers that still deliver here have restricted their sales to established companies. A & E Cabinet supply used to carry a little hardwood but I cannot find them on the web anymore.
I have a little stuff left from the cabinet shop that I might share. Depends on what you want and how big you want it.
Regards
Joe


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Cabinetman's links take you to wholesale dealers, not to retailers who will sell you just a few board feet.


They may have a "retail sales" counter. Many of my suppliers do. Best to call and find out.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You may wind up having to mail order(web) your wood like I do here in the Florida Panhandle. I use walllumber.com They are out of North 
Carolina.

George


----------



## Capewood (Jun 14, 2011)

Cape Coral, to be exact.


----------



## artcash (Apr 23, 2013)

*Owner*

I buy and sell rough sawn dried hardwoods. I have Walnut , Cherry,
Red and White Oak , Sycamore , Lacewood from Australia , New
Guinea Rosewood , Hard Maple . Let me know if you are interested.
My phone is 407 722 2746


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

never mind


----------

